# Остеомиелит позвоночника



## Костя (21 Авг 2006)

Оказывает ли Ваша клиника помощь при остеомилите позвоночника?


----------



## Анатолий (22 Авг 2006)

*остеомиелит позвоночника*

Здравствуйте, Костя!

К сожалению, Наша клиника не оказывает помощь при таком заболевании.
Это заболевание является первым противопоказанием в нашей методике.


----------

